# Wasserklarheit bei neuem Miniteich



## Vivere1980 (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

auf Wunsch meiner Mutter habe ich im Laufe des heutigen Tages einen Miniteich auf ihrem Balkon angelegt.

Nach Recherche habe ich mich beim Fachmann im Tier- und Pflanzenhandel erkundigt, dieser empfahl mir eine Teichtonne (100 Liter, 45 cm wassertiefe), dazu eine Aquariumspumpe zur Versorgung mit Sauerstoff und Regulierung der Wasserqualität. 

Zum Befüllen wurde mir zunächst zu einer Schicht Teicherde geraten (für den Nährstoffreichtum des Wassers), darüber eine Schicht Marmor-Splitt-Kies.

Gehört getan, Teicherde eingefüllt, Kies gewaschen und Erde damit bedeckt.

Entstanden ist eine ganz tolle braune Suppe, die ich zunächst habe stehenlassen, bis sich wenigstens die Erdkrümmel abgesetzt haben. Nun filtert der durchaus leistungsstarke Aquariums-Filter einige Stunden ohne merkbare Verbesserung für sich hin und mir dünkt einen fürchterbaren Fehler bezüglich der Teicherde begangen zu haben.... lässt sich da noch was retten?

Besten Dank im Voraus

Sebastian


----------



## lotta (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo Sebastian, 
herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum.

Was möchtest denn du /deine Mama,
in den Mini-Teich einbringen?

Wenn  Pflanzen, dann kannst du sicher abwarten,
pflanzen und genießen.

Wenn nur das Wasser schön aussehen soll, 
ist die Teicherde sicher nicht so 
"Klarwasser" förderlich.

Fische
hoffentlich unbedingt nicht, denn dazu sind 100 Liter sicher absolut ungeeignet.


----------



## Vivere1980 (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo und vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Meine Mutter möchte gerne eine schilfartige Randbepflanzug, eine Seerose in der Mitte und ein paar Zusatzpflanzen am Grund. Dazu eine Art Bodengestaltung mit Zierdesteinen, deshalb auch die Wasserklarheit, wobei es sicher nicht absolute rein sein soll, aber in der momentanen Suppe ist nichtmal der Grund erkennbar. Wie lange müsste man denn abwarten, bis der Filter für eine Verbesserung sorgt?


----------



## lotta (21. Juli 2014)

Schon die Pflanzen, werden die Nährstoffe rausziehen und das Wasser klären.
Ich denke,
die "Suppe" welche du momentan noch siehst, 
liegt daran,
dass durch die Teicherde viele Schwebeteile im Wasser vorhanden sind.
Die werden sich in wenigen Tagen sicher absetzen.
Ein bischen Geduld, wird aber von Nöten sein.


----------



## Vivere1980 (21. Juli 2014)

Super, danke  Geduld ist kein Problem, ich sah mich in Gedanken eher schon das Wasser wieder heraus schöpfen und den Kies aus der Erde sieben 

Edit: Eine Frage hätte ich jedoch noch: Kann während ich auf das Absetzen warte der Filter laufen und trägt eventuell sogar zur Klärung bei oder sollte ich ihn abgeschaltet lassen?


----------



## rumbalotte (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo, Ich habe einen Mini mit ca. 60 Liter. Als Bodengrund habe ich Spielsand eingebracht. In Pflanzkörben habe ich auf Steinen stehend Tannenwedel, __ Wasserminze und __ Sumpfdotterblume. Als Schwimmpflanze __ Muschelblume. Unterwasserpflanzen: __ Krebsschere, __ Wasserpest und __ Wasserfeder. Dazu noch eine Miniseerose. Das ganze läuft ohne Filter, das Wasser ist glasklar, von ein paar Fadenalgen abgesehen. Bei Teicherde wäre ich vorsichtig...die trägt evtl. zu viele Nährstoffe ins Wasser, ist grade bei kleinen Teichen oder Minis suboptimal.


----------



## Vivere1980 (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo Henning, danke für deine Antwort.

Ich habe vorhin bepflanzt mit __ Zwergseerose in der Mitte (direkt in die Teicherde gepflanzt), __ Rohrkolben, __ Schwertlilie und __ Blutweiderich am Rand in Pflanzkörbchen, __ Wassernabel als Schwimmpflanze, __ Wasserpest und __ Krebsschere als Unterwasserpflanzen (ebenfalls direkt in die Teicherde gepflanzt).

Der Züchter im privaten Gartencenter (also keine Kette) war ebenso wie Lotta der Ansicht, dass ich etwas Geduld mitbringen soll. Das ganze würde sich nach einiger Zeit absetzen und er hat mir auch die teicherde explizit wegen ihres Nährstoffreichtums empfohlen *kopfkratz*

Einzige Frage bleibt:Filter jetzt schon an ja oder nein?

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## lotta (22. Juli 2014)

Ich denke der Filter kann nicht schaden,
denn sonst kommen in kurzer Zeit nach Neubefüllung, 
die Schwebealgen und grünes Wasser dazu.
Meiner Meinung nach spricht nichts gegen den Filtereinsatz.
Grüße Bine


----------



## Vivere1980 (22. Juli 2014)

Danke Bine, meine einzige Sorge war, dass der Filter das Absetzen durch Aufwirbelung verhindert.

Ich häng mal drei Bilder an von meiner Suppe 

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## lotta (22. Juli 2014)

Sebastian, wenn du am Auslauf deines Filters/Pumpe einen Damenstrumpf von Mama überstülpst, 
sollten schon einige Schwebeteilchen darin hängen bleiben (danach einfach ausspülen und wieder drüber).
Wenn das Wasser nicht zu sehr durchgewühlt wird, sollte das gehen. Musst vielleicht einfach ausprobieren.
Ansonsten finde ich die Bepflanzung sehr schön.

Bine


----------



## Tanny (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo Sebastian, 
so, wie das aussieht,könnte das vom Marmorkies kommen. 
Hatte ich auch mal bei einer Wasserdeko. 
Nachdem sich das nach 3 Tagen immernoch nicht gesetzt hatte, habe ich 
das ganze Wasser nochmal ausgekippt, den Kies in ein Sieb getan, mit dm __ Wasserschlauch solange 
gespült, bis das Wasser klar wurde und dann den Kies zurück in die Deko. 
danach blieb das Wasser klar. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Vivere1980 (22. Juli 2014)

Dankeschön Bine, das probier ich gleich mal aus 

Hallo kirstin, das wäre natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit, obwohl wir den Kies eigentlich sehr gründlich ausgespült haben und abtropfen liessen. Ich schau mal Ende der Woche weiter.

liebe Grüße

Sebastian


----------



## Michael der 2. (22. Juli 2014)

Hi

Ich denke der Filter nimmt schon einiges raus. Was er aber durchlässt (weiß ja nicht wie gut der ist) wird eben immer wieder aufgewirbelt und kann sich nur schwer absetzen.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Vivere1980 (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo Michael, danke für deine Antwort. Wäre es demzufolge logisch geschlussfolgert den Filter erst eine Zeit lang laufen zu lassen bis keine Verbesserung mehr zu sehen ist und ihn danach für einige Zeit abzuschalten, bis der Rest sich absetzen konnte?


----------



## Michael der 2. (22. Juli 2014)

Hi

Damit hab ich 0 Erfahrung, aber ich würde es so machen.


----------



## Vivere1980 (22. Juli 2014)

Tanny schrieb:


> Hallo Sebastian,
> so, wie das aussieht,könnte das vom Marmorkies kommen.



Ich hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut, der Absatz scheint von der teicherde zu kommen, da sich am Rand eine dunkelbraune Substanz absetzt. Aus dem Marmorkies kam sehr milchig-weißes Wasser.


----------



## Vivere1980 (24. Juli 2014)

Bines Tipp mit dem Damenstrumpf hat super geklappt. Wasser ist inzwischen fast kristallklar, etas Absatz noch am Boden, der vom Filter ab und zu aufgewirbelt wird, aber reduziert sich stetig


----------



## lotta (24. Juli 2014)

Das freut mich sehr


----------



## Brittami (24. Juli 2014)

Aber..... braucht man denn wirklich normalerweise bei einem solchen Mini einen Filter?


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo Brittami,
vermutlich braucht man den nicht. Ich würde mir derzeit weder Aquarium, Gartenteich (und somit auch Mini) ohne Filter zutrauen . Dazu gehört doch eine ganz profunde Kenntnis der Zusammenhänge, da reicht gelegentliches Herumlesen hier eher nicht, sondern viel Experimentierfreude. Schau' mal bei Nik's threads, der hat viel mit Miniteichen probiert.


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2014)

Brittami schrieb:


> Aber..... braucht man denn wirklich normalerweise bei einem solchen Mini einen Filter?


Nein. Bisschen Bewegung ist von Vorteil (um die Mückenblarven zu ärgern), aber bei einem klassischen Mini, also einer __ Kröten-und-__ Libellen-Badestelle mit integrierter Vogeltränke braucht man keinen Filter.


----------



## pema (25. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
also ich habe schon alle Größen an Teichen ohne Filter betrieben. Angefangen vom Kaltwasseraquarium in der Küche, über Mörtelkübel im Garten, Kleinstfertigteichen, bis hin zu meinen 'Waldweiher'.
Und es kann klappen. Genügend Pflanzen und - wenn überhaupt - ein angepasster Bestand an tierischen Bewohnern (und damit meine ich in erster Linie natürlich Fische).
Man muss sich auch nicht von klarem Wasser verabschieden, sondern braucht nur etwas mehr Geduld und die Muße, die verschiedenen Wasserzustände, die im Laufe einer Vegetationsperiode auftreten können, mit Interesse zu betrachten.
petra


----------



## Vivere1980 (25. Juli 2014)

Ich denke auch nicht, dass man unbedingt einen Filter benötigt, ich weiß aber auch, dass Miniteiche im Moment ein Trend unter der holden Weiblichkeit sind (zumindest hier - der Verkäufer verdrehte auch schon die Augen, als ich mit der Idee kam  ) und ich bin mir sicher, dass es nach einiger Zeit meiner Mutter hauptsächlich ums gut aussehen und nicht darum geht sich wirklich auf längere Zeit intensiv mit ökologische Kreisläufen, Wasserzusammensetzung etc. zu beschäftigen, deswegen ist der Filter die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2014)

Vivere1980 schrieb:


> deswegen ist der Filter die bessere Wahl


 
???

Sind noch Fische im Gespräch ...


----------



## Vivere1980 (25. Juli 2014)

Nein, keine Fische. Mir geht es lediglich darum, dass ich Sorge habe, dass die Wasserqualität ohne Filter leidet, wenn man sich nicht ständig sukzessive mit dem biologischen Gleichgewicht im Miniteich auseinandersetzt (Sauerstoff, Nitrat-Werte etc.) und dass der Filter das ganze etwas erleichtert, das war in etwa auch die Aussage des Händlers in der Aquaristik-Teich-Abteilung unseres Landhandels und der wirkte nicht so, als ob er ausschließlich was verkaufen wollte (hat bspw. auch explizit von Fischen abgeraten und von teuren Zusatzmitteln).


----------



## Brittami (25. Juli 2014)

Christine schrieb:


> Nein. Bisschen Bewegung ist von Vorteil (um die Mückenblarven zu ärgern), aber bei einem klassischen Mini, also einer __ Kröten-und-__ Libellen-Badestelle mit integrierter Vogeltränke braucht man keinen Filter.


 
Für die Bewegung habe ich ein kleines Solar-Wasserspiel.
Dann (mittlerweile) ganz viele UW- und Schwimmpflanzen. Seerose und -kanne entwickeln sich so gut, dass kaum noch freie Wasseroberfläche da ist und ich mich langsam frage, ob das nicht schon zuviel wird.
Das Wasser war bisher immer ziemlich klar, im Moment "algt es" leicht. Mal sehen; lasse mich überraschen, wie es weitergeht. Da auch bei der Hitze gerne mal was verdunstet, kippe ich öfter mal Leitungswasser nach.
Ich hoffe immernoch, dass so ein Teich ohne weitere Technik funktioniert. Spätestens, wenn wir ein bisschen vergrössert haben.


----------



## pema (25. Juli 2014)

Vivere1980 schrieb:


> Mir geht es lediglich darum, dass ich Sorge habe, dass die Wasserqualität ohne Filter leidet, wenn man sich nicht ständig sukzessive mit dem biologischen Gleichgewicht im Miniteich auseinandersetzt (Sauerstoff, Nitrat-Werte etc.)


Hallo,
da hast du etwas falsch verstanden, die Wasserqualität wird durch den Filter nicht besser (was überhaupt für ein Filter?) und erst recht nicht leidet sie ohne Filter - zumindest bei einem reinen Pflanzenteich. Ich habe mich in meinen Pflanzenbecken noch nie für die Wasserwerte interessiert.
Aber egal: jetzt hat Mutti den Filter und die vom Verkäufer sog genannte 'Teichtonne' - die eigentlich ein ganz normaler Mörtelkübel ist. (Hoffentlich war sie genau so billig wie ein Mörtelkübel).
petra


----------



## Vivere1980 (25. Juli 2014)

Ach was... dass es sich um einen Mörtelkübel handelt wissen wir selbst und haben diesen dementsprechend auch im Baumarkt erworben. Aber schön, dass wir dir helfen konnten dich für ein paar Minuten überlegen zu fühlen 

Bisschen weniger hochnäsiges Auftreten wäre nett oder ansonsten  raushalten, danke im Voraus.


----------



## pema (25. Juli 2014)

Schlecht gelaunt heute-kann das sein.
Gut das ich es nicht bin.
petra


----------



## Limnos (25. Juli 2014)

Hi

In meiner Regentonne ist weder eine Durchlüftung noch ein Filter und trotzdem ist das Wasser glasklar. Zuviel Wasserbewegung kann nämlich das Algenwachstum fördern. Ich würde für Wasserpflanzen die kleinsten Blumenkästen, die man bekommen kann, mit rostfreien Haken an den Tonnenrand hängen und auf Bodengrund ganz verzichten. Natürlich kann ma auch ein oder zwei kleinbleibende Schwimmpflanzen, __ Froschbiss, __ Muschelblume einsetzen. Eine solche Tonne könnte man auch mit Garnelen (Japan- Red Fire-) besetzen, oder aber, wenn man sie ab 15°C in einem Aquarium überwintern kann, auch Guppys, Mollys oder Schwerträger einsetzen. Sie herauszufangen ist einfach, wenn man weder Bodengrund noch außerhalb des Blumenkastens wurzelnde Pflanzen hat. Man senkt das Wasser bis auf 4-5 cm ab.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Juli 2014)

Limnos schrieb:


> , oder aber, wenn man sie ab 15°C in einem Aquarium überwintern kann, auch Guppys, Mollys oder Schwerträger einsetzen


Meine kleinen Guppys im abgetrennten Flachbereich des Teiches haben ihre Geschwister im Aquarium im Wachstum um Längen abgehängt....ohne zufüttern....trotz Starkregen und Kälteeinbruch.... hatte schon 'Angst das sie aus dem Teich gespült wurden...noch alle da.


----------



## Vivere1980 (5. Aug. 2014)

Nachdem einige Tage ins Land gegangen sind hat sich der Miniteich doch optisch arg verändert  und daran mag ich euch nach eurer netten Hilfe natürlich teilhaben lassen. Neu hinzugekommen sind eine __ Muschelblume und zwei Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Quellmoos und __ Tausendblatt). 

In einigen Tagen wird ein passendes halbes Eichenfass bestellt und der Bottich dann darin eingelassen, den Rand plane ich mit Vulkansteinen zu verzieren über die Beleuchtung mach ich mir gerade noch Gedanken.


----------

